# My answer to "One budgie or Two budgies" dilemma?



## hnp (Oct 3, 2015)

I know this topic is widely discussed with conclusive answers. Here I want to write about my own journey being a single budgie owner and later adding one more to the family. In no means I'm against keeping a single budgie, this is just my journey and what I felt.

Tweete (I initially named him Blue-o, but my wife kept calling him Tweete!) has been with me for about 4 months. He's been very well bonded with all family members. Preens my beard, chews on my wife's earings, flies and sits on my dad shoulder whenever he's around, loves the backcover of my mom's phone...etc.

Since the time I brought him into my family I've been researching on "is it ok to keep single budgie" and almost every forum concluded "if you have time for it, it's ok to keep a single budgie". Time was never a problem since we spend almost 7-8 hours a day with him. But somewhere deep inside me I was guilty. I was guilty of taking something from him which I can never provide. No matter how much love and time I provide him, the slightest glimpse of his own kind (like playing budgie sounds) brought him so much joy and happiness.

But if I bring him a companion I probably risk current level of bonding he has with all of us. If I don't, I felt that'll be too selfish of me. I stayed in this dilemma for a week or two and finally decided to add one more budgie to family. Me and my wife went to a petstore and brought in Snowy. After a month of quarantine, yesterday they met each other for the first time.

I suppose both of them missed their own kind so much that they were in love instantly! I had my eyes filled to see that kind of joy and happiness they brought to each other. Now I have a new found complete happiness in me without any guilt. It's much nicer to see them play than forcing them to play with us by not allowing any glimpse of their own kind.

*If you love something, let it go. If it comes back to you, it's yours forever. If it doesn't, then it was never meant to be.*

Fortunately for me Tweete still loves me and does all that he used to do before, but less frequently. Snowy still has some doubts on us humans, but trusts Tweete's instincts and follows him to my hand. I guess in some time they will fight for their spot on my hand.

I'm happier than before.


----------



## KathyP (Dec 25, 2015)

This just made me smile. These reasons are exactly why I have more than one. I know it will take me longer to have them all totally bonded with me...I love watching them interact as a small flock. I love hearing all their different chirps. Since I am retired I also have more time to spend with them that a working person does, so i am able to give them more time.
I do understand only having one also. If I wanted my budgie for mainly companionship for me then I would be very happy with only one. LOL and it would be totally spoiled for sure!
Enjoy your little flock!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

What a lovely and truly inspiring description. Thank you 

Reading this filled me with happiness and demonstrates true love. I'm so happy Tweete and Snowy have eachothers companionship and that Tweete is still bonded with his human family as will Snowy soon.


----------



## hnp (Oct 3, 2015)

Here is the video of them - https://goo.gl/photos/b7m9UkWSsnbepA1BA

And a pic










Tweety is going through moult and hence you can see his pin feathers. You can also see how Snowy is sitting at the edge of my hand not having complete trust in me.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Aww they're so cute


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It was wonderful that you took the time to carefully consider your decision and came to the conclusion you thought would be best for Tweete. :hug:

Thank you for sharing your uplifting and heartwarming story with us.*


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*What a nice story :thumbsup:
I completely agree with your analysis of birdie life.*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your experience, and the awesome video...


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome back! I remember well your Blue-o who is now called Tweete. 
It's always really sweet and heart-warming to see just how happy our budgies can be when they have a very good same species friend that they are compatible with. It sure adds to the fun moments we have with them! 
It's great that Tweete is teaching Snowy to trust you and with his help it will be easier to train Snowy.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm glad you found that Tweete was happier with Snowy as his friend! It's always good when we're able to know what's best for our budgies based on what we know about them and make them even happier :clap:


----------



## GoogerGeiger (Mar 12, 2015)

That's a really nice story. 

I want to follow your findings up with another question. Do you think there might be any negative consequences of bringing in a new budgie to accompany a single budgie who has been without budgie companions for over a year? I ask because I've had my budgie for almost a year and I want to get another, but I have my hesitations. What if my budgie treats the new one cruelly due to a perceived territory issue or something?


----------

